# red bellies



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

i am rebuilding my tank and wish to have live plants.. but my focus is going to be on low level light or medium level light plants. i just read that a person needs 2 watts per gallon, i have a 55 gallon tank. so finally the question is, will a 100 watt 48 inch bulb be to much for 4 red bellies ? and will one be sufficent for medium and low level light requirement plants?


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

100 watt in a 55g tank is a good amount to start 'playing' with low-light plants like anubias and ferns.
Where did you find a single 48" bulb with 100 watts?i haven't fing any around....


----------



## roller03hockey10 (Oct 23, 2003)

well i havent found any yet, i just assumed there would be some, but i am guessing you are saying there arenet. either way i wil have a monster pet store by me that i can go check out and see if they have any.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

Pet stores screw hobbyists on lights. I would check out ebay, aquatraders.com (usually really cheap), or even home depot or Lowes.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

Can you add a normal flourescent bulb from Home Depot into your light fixture for a planted tank? That would be sweet since its like a third of the price.


----------

